# Clicks/Pops happy noises?



## khallesihedgie (Jun 13, 2014)

Lately, my hedgehog has been making noises a lot lately! They sound like little pops or clicks- similar to if you make a click with your tongue and the root of your mouth (but a little more pop-y and less click-y). He does it a lot when he is snuggled on my lap while I'm petting him. His quills aren't spiky and he seems very relaxed and lets me pet his quills over and over. But he also makes these pops when he's in his snuggle sack sleeping. Do you think these are happy noises or defensive noise?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy noises. My little man does this too while he's settling down.


----------



## AlexandPersephone (Nov 14, 2014)

Happy noises! Persephone makes those sounds around treat time or when I give her a new blanket to burrow in! Hedgehogs make all kinds of sounds to indicate their moods.


----------

